# A6 2.7T Upgrades?



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

I just got an Audi A6 2.7T 6 speed manual with 130,000 miles on it, everything on it is pretty much stock at this point so I have about 250HP. What upgrades should I start out with to get around 300HP just for now. Any good ideas?


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

a chip


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

GIAC 91 software:thumbup: 

or Vast tune if you have money.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Chip first then downpipes.


----------



## mal4ugan4o (Nov 18, 2009)

SMOOTH said:


> Chip first then downpipes.


 +1


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

after that pipes and an exhaust.


----------

